# 8 week blood sugar diet



## Bill23 (Jul 29, 2018)

A little over a year ago I was diagnosed with Type  diabetes. Shortly afterwards I came across Michael Moseley's 8 week blood sugar diet and for the last 12 months nearly all of my meals have come from the 8 week blood sugar diet recipe book. During this period my weight has fallen from 18 stones to 15 stone four pounds and I would like to lose another stone and a half. What I cannot understand however are my blood sugar readings. My three HBA1C readings were 65 (June 2017), 41 (December 2017) and 38 (June 2018). The diabetic nurse is delighted and says that the recent readings are below those of a pre-diabetic, However, when I do a finger prick test, my fasting blood sugar level is never below 6.3. About 12 months ago it was a low 5 and sometimes 4 point something but now, is never below 6.3. Bearing in mind the HBA1C reading is there a possibility that my blood sugar tester has developed a fault?


----------



## Dave W (Jul 29, 2018)

Relax! Your HbA1c levels are enviable and pre-diabetic. Your fasting BG is also well within FBG levels and darn good and nothing to worry about. You are doing very well indeed -so just keep to your diet.


----------



## Bill23 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you for the reassurance. A lot of references seem to suggest that 6.3 is too high for a fasting blood sugar reading first thing in the morning


----------



## JMyrtle (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi there I have been pondering this subject as well  as my HbA1c looms soon.
I also have difficulty getting my waking figure below 7 it's usually between 6.5 and 7.5, pre dinner between 5.5 and 6, 5, between 6 and 8 two hours later and back to between 6 and 7 on retiring.
The last test result  I was given was 51 followed by " normal" last time although the receptionist wasn't allowed to give me the actual figure over the 'phone.'
Do the above figures put me into the normal range still or should I be worrying again as I don't want to be put on medication.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 30, 2018)

Bill23 said:


> A little over a year ago I was diagnosed with Type  diabetes. Shortly afterwards I came across Michael Moseley's 8 week blood sugar diet and for the last 12 months nearly all of my meals have come from the 8 week blood sugar diet recipe book. During this period my weight has fallen from 18 stones to 15 stone four pounds and I would like to lose another stone and a half. What I cannot understand however are my blood sugar readings. My three HBA1C readings were 65 (June 2017), 41 (December 2017) and 38 (June 2018). The diabetic nurse is delighted and says that the recent readings are below those of a pre-diabetic, However, when I do a finger prick test, my fasting blood sugar level is never below 6.3. About 12 months ago it was a low 5 and sometimes 4 point something but now, is never below 6.3. Bearing in mind the HBA1C reading is there a possibility that my blood sugar tester has developed a fault?



So glad you brought this up Bill (and JMyrtle,)  I have been experiencing the same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have been averaging a daily reading of around 6.4,  these past few weeks with similar morning and evening readings as yours; and I have been concerned, thinking that I might not be maintaining the progress I had  made at my last HBA1C.  My last HBA1C was 38 but my average reading equates more to 46.  This may not be the correct way of evaluating the data and, like you, I would appreciate some feedback/corrective guidance.

Congratulations on your success


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 30, 2018)

[QUOTE="JMyrtle, post: 844672, ...*The last test result  I was given was 51 followed by " normal" last time although the receptionist wasn't allowed to give me the actual figure over the 'phone.'*
Do the above figures put me into the normal range still or should I be worrying again as I don't want to be put on medication.[/QUOTE]

How annoying.  Might be worth booking a call with one of the practice nurses...


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 30, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> So glad you brought this up Bill (and JMyrtle,)  I have been experiencing the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avg daily reading of 6.4 corresponds to HbA1c = 38, unless I've confused myself.


----------



## JMyrtle (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks Ruby but this is rural Kent a practice nurse is rarer than" hens teeth "down here.
 We have to manage on two hours of surgery every morning, two doctors, two receptionists because the surgery dispenses prescriptions and a nurse who comes one morning a week by appointment.
Most GP consultations are telephone only.
If you want anything else it's two 'bus journeys of over an hour to the "sprawncy" new surgery built to accommodate the D.F.L.s in their Chelsea tractors commuting to London who our local health authority deem far more important than us born and breds who live and work here full time.
Sorry rant over but it annoys me big time that we pay thru the nose for nothing while incomers get everything.
Theyve just taken over the ' pub in the next village with their "hipster friends what ever that means, now the local arn't welcome and if you want a seat in the dining room you need to get a friend with an out of area address to book for you, unbelievable!


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 30, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> Avg daily reading of 6.4 corresponds to HbA1c = 38, unless I've confused myself.



No, you are right, I was looking at the % , rather than the mmol/l - which is exactly why I needed advice.  Thank you Eddy


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 30, 2018)

JMyrtle said:


> Thanks Ruby but this is rural Kent a practice nurse is rarer than" hens teeth "down here.
> We have to manage on two hours of surgery every morning, two doctors, two receptionists because the surgery dispenses prescriptions and a nurse who comes one morning a week by appointment.
> Most GP consultations are telephone only.
> If you want anything else it's two 'bus journeys of over an hour to the "sprawncy" new surgery built to accommodate the D.F.L.s in their Chelsea tractors commuting to London who our local health authority deem far more important than us born and breds who live and work here full time.
> ...



Well, that just sounds a bit rubbish - all round.  Rant away!


----------



## Alister (Jul 30, 2018)

JMyrtle said:


> The last test result I was given was 51 followed by " normal" last time although the receptionist wasn't allowed to give me the actual figure over the 'phone.'


worth finding out, my dad got told normal for a reading of 50, they actually meant normal for a diabetic!


----------



## Bill23 (Aug 1, 2018)

Alister said:


> worth finding out, my dad got told normal for a reading of 50, they actually meant normal for a diabetic!





JMyrtle said:


> Hi there I have been pondering this subject as well  as my HbA1c looms soon.
> I also have difficulty getting my waking figure below 7 it's usually between 6.5 and 7.5, pre dinner between 5.5 and 6, 5, between 6 and 8 two hours later and back to between 6 and 7 on retiring.
> The last test result  I was given was 51 followed by " normal" last time although the receptionist wasn't allowed to give me the actual figure over the 'phone.'
> Do the above figures put me into the normal range still or should I be worrying again as I don't want to be put on medication.




My first post has prompted more responses that I had imagined it would. However, I want to now introduce an added conundrum. Over the last 12 months I have continued to be a relatively heavy drinker and it would be a rare day when I did not consume a full bottle of red wine. On Sunday, however, I took a decision to stop drinking and for the last three days )Monday to Wednesday) have seen my fasting blood sugar (i.e. first thing in the morning) climb to 6.8, 7.0 and now 7.2. Otherwise my diet has remained normal. I am now caught in a bit of a quandary; do I start drinking again or do I risk my blood sugar levels increasing?


----------



## Bill23 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> So glad you brought this up Bill (and JMyrtle,)  I have been experiencing the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Alister (Aug 1, 2018)

Bill23 said:


> I am now caught in a bit of a quandary; do I start drinking again or do I risk my blood sugar levels increasing?


Alcohol does reduce BG levels but (unfortunately) should not be considered as a treatment regime, you need to try and identify the cause of you high BG levels do you test after meals as well as before? if so you should be able to see a pattern of foods that cause the higher readings.
Most here find that a low carbohydrate diet is the key but I though that Michael's book was low carb.


JMyrtle said:


> should I be worrying again as I don't want to be put on medication.


if medication is required then medication is required there is no failure here (except in the physical failure of systems in your body over which you have no control) and nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## travellor (Aug 1, 2018)

Bill23 said:


> My first post has prompted more responses that I had imagined it would. However, I want to now introduce an added conundrum. Over the last 12 months I have continued to be a relatively heavy drinker and it would be a rare day when I did not consume a full bottle of red wine. On Sunday, however, I took a decision to stop drinking and for the last three days )Monday to Wednesday) have seen my fasting blood sugar (i.e. first thing in the morning) climb to 6.8, 7.0 and now 7.2. Otherwise my diet has remained normal. I am now caught in a bit of a quandary; do I start drinking again or do I risk my blood sugar levels increasing?



Any dietary change takes a couple of weeks to settle down.
Alcohol does affect the way your body processes insulin and glucose as well, so that will be changing.
Give it  a couple of weeks.

You said you were on a low carb diet?

Low carb slows down your insulin response, as you don't need to produce as much insulin.
However, you are also not putting a high glucose load in.
Your body releases it's stores of glycogen to compensate for this, especially in the morning (dawn effect), so some do see elevated levels.
But your Hba1c shows that that seems to be a steady level, so I wouldn't be concerned unless it goes up.

Hba1c is a test for a "normal" diet, looking at the mix of highs and lows, and giving an average of the peaks and troughs to give a flat line.
Your numbers suggest you may well be waking with a peak, but it's falling again, so I'd be happy with those figures.

You could maybe try a few random tests throughout the day, and see what the results are for peace of mind.

But I wouldn't even test for two weeks now, until your body has "reset"


----------



## Bill23 (Aug 1, 2018)

Alister said:


> Alcohol does reduce BG levels but (unfortunately) should not be considered as a treatment regime, you need to try and identify the cause of you high BG levels do you test after meals as well as before? if so you should be able to see a pattern of foods that cause the higher readings.
> Most here find that a low carbohydrate diet is the key but I though that Michael's book was low carb.
> 
> if medication is required then medication is required there is no failure here (except in the physical failure of systems in your body over which you have no control) and nothing to be ashamed of.




Hi Alister
When I read what I wrote it is not quite what I intended. I wasn't thinking of going back to a daily bottle of red wine, but Michael Moseley does extol the virtue of one 175ml glass of red wine a day. Well, he says it can have beneficial results. And the 8 week blood sugar dies is a low carbohydrate diet, or rather a good carbohydrate diet. Its a low calorie Mediterranean diet, cutting out bad carbs like pasta, rice, potatoes, and white bread. 

Hi Jackie
I am on medication and have been for the last 12 months - 500mg of metformin daily. However, I did say to the diabetic nurse the last time I saw her that I didn't think that the metformin was having any real effect; that the diet alone seemed to be responsible for the improvement in the HBA1C levels. She said that if I wanted to, try a few days without the metformin, which I did and there was no real variation in my fasting blood glucose tests. On reflection, the increase has coincided with not working (therefore many less steps in a day) and giving up drinking. I am beginning to think that if I continue not drinking, then I might need a bigger prescription. First, however, I think I will try just one glass of wine a day.


----------



## Bill23 (Aug 1, 2018)

travellor said:


> Any dietary change takes a couple of weeks to settle down.
> Alcohol does affect the way your body processes insulin and glucose as well, so that will be changing.
> Give it  a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## travellor (Aug 1, 2018)

Bill23 said:


> Hi Alister
> When I read what I wrote it is not quite what I intended. I wasn't thinking of going back to a daily bottle of red wine, but Michael Moseley does extol the virtue of one 175ml glass of red wine a day. Well, he says it can have beneficial results. And the 8 week blood sugar dies is a low carbohydrate diet, or rather a good carbohydrate diet. Its a low calorie Mediterranean diet, cutting out bad carbs like pasta, rice, potatoes, and white bread.
> 
> Hi Jackie
> I am on medication and have been for the last 12 months - 500mg of metformin daily. However, I did say to the diabetic nurse the last time I saw her that I didn't think that the metformin was having any real effect; that the diet alone seemed to be responsible for the improvement in the HBA1C levels. She said that if I wanted to, try a few days without the metformin, which I did and there was no real variation in my fasting blood glucose tests. On reflection, the increase has coincided with not working (therefore many less steps in a day) and giving up drinking. I am beginning to think that if I continue not drinking, then I might need a bigger prescription. First, however, I think I will try just one glass of wine a day.



Sounds a similar regime to me.
I'm on a calorie watching Mediterranean diet now, and taken off the low dose of Metformin I used to be on.


----------



## Bill23 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Travellor

That's very interesting thank you. As I have to pay for my test strips i do tend to do just one test a day. But your comments about the body needing time to readjust makes a lot of sense. I will hold off testing for a while


----------

